# Whats The Use To Live As A Sikh?



## Anoop (Apr 15, 2006)

I know, sikhism is the way to truth. I know everything. But its unfair. People who are sikhs just do it for themselves. They cant encourage people to become the way of the truth. This world doesnt have a clue what god is. They can think whatever they can. Whatever they belive in, at the end, the way to live as god wanted is the way to leave everything natural. 

Sikhism is about beliving god inside and outside right? That is true because everything is god. God exists alone, as god is truth. We are god ourselves, but its like god exploring itself. 

But what if the world did live like sikhs. Do you think this world would have been less creative. For example, this life is full of things, do you think, this life would have been normal and too simple. Obviously the real goal is god, which is much higher then anything we see because everything is part of god. But what about those people who wish to linger in this world just a bit longer. Is it ok for them to belive in god in the outside rather then both inside and outside? 

I get depressed because i know which way one must go to become god like. But it is impossible for me, because i can not surrender my thinking and ego. What if i belive in god, but dont act as the way god entitles us to, then is it still ok to live, even if i do things that are not fully of god expectations but are ok enough. I know there is no way i will get to the extreme god, and i got a feeling that my soul isnt ready for the supreme god. There is only love when i think of god being a rold model, but not as being like god. I find it hard to be like god, but i can belive in god. Is that good enough?


----------



## Anoop (Apr 15, 2006)

Anoop said:
			
		

> I know, sikhism is the way to truth. I know everything. But its unfair. People who are sikhs just do it for themselves. They cant encourage people to become the way of the truth. This world doesnt have a clue what god is. They can think whatever they can. Whatever they belive in, at the end, the way to live as god wanted is the way to leave everything natural.
> 
> Sikhism is about beliving god inside and outside right? That is true because everything is god. God exists alone, as god is truth. We are god ourselves, but its like god exploring itself.
> 
> ...


 

All i think that i know is...

We humans have alot to learn, we are not ready for the ultimate reality god. If we follwoed god, there wouldnt be any need of... media, materials... entertainment.....

we would all be god concious. But pure sikhs, who live like proper sikhs, with the love of god...they know where they are heading to. We who are not pure on the other hand, still got lots to learn, we may aswell continue the cycle of birth, but i am not the one to say anything, the mighty lord, who we dont know of is the only one who knows what he wanted to do. We are all seperating, because our mind is too much for ourselves. Even if you love god alot, we still dont know because we dont act like god. If everyone were in the power of god, then this life would have been going in the eyes of god. We would have known what the truth is just like that. But people are still figuring out what god is. They dont know that go is everywhere. 

There wouldnt have been a need for all this. Life is going to fast i think. Its not in the divine order. I admit, i can belive in god asmuch i would like, but i dont act as what gods divine order is. This is where third world countries have the benefit to still belive in the holy god who is everywhere, because god is one reality. 

This world is so creative, we think that this world has it all. The thing is, we are brainy humans, but this whole life seems to be a test which only the sikh gurus and the sikh legends have achieved. Nothing is going in the divine order. This world is going to fast, and it looks like the cycle of birth and death will carry on for everyone here. 

But if this world is going to fast, why dont we do something about it to help god? I admit i cant do much, because i have to much self-ego, and i cant surrender that quickly. I am not that brave to surrender. Obviously it is the easiest thing to do is to follow god and follow the way of god, but since this world is making us self-ego, it is getting tougher and tougher for us to surrender, even if we love god alot. This world can see and think alot, but not know anything about the truth. 

The only way to make this world humble and go with the order of divine is to use the tools which created this world to be chaos in the first place...

1) media

People live for motivation in lief to succeed. And i don't know if that is a good thing or not. Don't know if god accepts it or not. Because we only pray to god jsut ot wish ourselves goodluck, even though we work hard, but we still dont appear god like. Its to hard. Only the sikh wy of truth is vital. But it can only be attracted if we use media.


----------



## therebirthofkhalsa (Apr 26, 2006)

You cant really tell when you are not loving or loving GOD too much or too little. GOD wich is LOVE you can only feel, and since everything in this life its all temporary and only for a while, Love of GOD will come and go but all this will only bring us closer and closer to HIM, and what matters is what matters the most to us and what and how much we want it.
I believe spirituality is very personal, and on the real is about becoming real and true to oneself and to the call of the heart.

I loose my faith easily and then something will shock me and surprise me and will make me remember that I must keep going on, believing, just like some articles I read here really inspires me and get me going.

We can do as much as HE lets us, and patience is a virtue.

Waheguruji Ka Khalsa
Waheguruji Ki Fateh


----------



## simpy (Apr 26, 2006)

therebirthofkhalsa said:
			
		

> You cant really tell when you are not loving or loving GOD too much or too little. GOD wich is LOVE you can only feel, and since everything in this life its all temporary and only for a while, Love of GOD will come and go but all this will only bring us closer and closer to HIM, and what matters is what matters the most to us and what and how much we want it.
> I believe spirituality is very personal, and on the real is about becoming real and true to oneself and to the call of the heart.
> 
> I loose my faith easily and then something will shock me and surprise me and will make me remember that I must keep going on, believing, just like some articles I read here really inspires me and get me going.
> ...


 
*Sat Siri Akal Ji,*

*Well said. Bhagti needs patience, unshakable faith, complete surrender, and unconditional love.*


----------



## simpy (Apr 26, 2006)

_


			
				Anoop said:
			
		


			I get depressed because i know which way one must go to become god like. But it is impossible for me, because i can not surrender my thinking and ego. What if i belive in god, but dont act as the way god entitles us to, then is it still ok to live, even if i do things that are not fully of god expectations but are ok enough.
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				Anoop said:
			
		

> If everyone were in the power of god, then this life would have been going in the eyes of god. We would have known what the truth is just like that.
> 
> 
> _Life is going to fast i think. Its not in the divine order. _


 
_From JapJi Sahib:_

hukmI hovin Awkwr hukmu n kihAw jweI ]
hukmI hovin jIA hukim imlY vifAweI ]
hukmI auqmu nIcu hukim iliK duK suK pweIAih ]
ieknw hukmI bKsIs ieik hukmI sdw BvweIAih ]
*hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ]*
nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie ]2]



Everyone and everything is in His Power. We cannot even take another breath if He Does Not Allow. Nothing is beyond Him.

From Anand Sahib:

ey nyqRhu myirho, hir qum mih joiq DrI, hir ibnu Avru n dyKhu koeI ]
hir ibnu Avru n dyKhu koeI, ndrI hir inhwilAw ] 
eyhu ivsu sMswru qum dyKdy, eyhu hir kw rUpu hY, hir rUpu ndrI AwieAw ]
gur prswdI buiJAw, jw vyKw hir ieku hY, hir ibnu Avru n koeI ]
khY nwnku, eyih nyqR AMD sy, siqguir imilAY idb idRsit hoeI]









			
				Anoop said:
			
		

> But if this world is going to fast, why dont we do something about it to help god? I admit i cant do much, because i have to much self-ego, and i cant surrender that quickly. I am not that brave to surrender.


 

First you need to understand what surrender is. Surrender is totally accepting God’s Will. Accepting every moment as it is. Living in the present moment and thanking God, does not matter what is going on. NOTHING IS OUT OF ORDER. It appears to us so, when we are unable to see His hand behind everything, when we are unable to see Him everywhere, when instead of accepting His Creation we play blame game, when our behavior is contradictory to our belief.

jy suKu dyih q quJih ArwDI duiK BI quJY iDAweI ]2]
*jy BuK dyih q ieq hI rwjw duK ivic sUK mnweI ]3]*
qnu mnu kwit kwit sBu ArpI ivic AgnI Awpu jlweI ]4]
pKw PyrI pwxI Fovw jo dyvih so KweI ]5]
nwnku grIbu Fih pieAw duAwrY hir myil lYhu vifAweI ]6]
AKI kwiF DrI crxw qil sB DrqI iPir mq pweI ]7]
jy pwis bhwlih qw quJih ArwDI jy mwir kFih BI iDAweI ]8]
jy loku slwhy qw qyrI aupmw jy inMdY q Coif n jweI ]9]
jy quDu vil rhY qw koeI ikhu AwKau quDu ivsirAY mir jweI ]10]

soriT mhlw 9 ]
*jo nru duK mY duKu nhI mwnY* ]
suK snyhu Aru BY nhI jw kY kMcn mwtI mwnY ]1] rhwau ]
nh inMidAw nh ausqiq jw kY loBu mohu AiBmwnw ]
*hrK sog qy rhY inAwrau* nwih mwn Apmwnw ]1]
Awsw mnsw sgl iqAwgY jg qy rhY inrwsw ]
kwmu k®oDu ijh prsY nwhin iqh Git bRhmu invwsw ]2]
gur ikrpw ijh nr kau kInI iqh ieh jugiq pCwnI ]
nwnk lIn BieE goibMd isau ijau pwnI sMig pwnI ]3]11]




			
				Anoop said:
			
		

> Sikhism is about beliving god inside and outside right?





			
				Anoop said:
			
		

> _People who are sikhs just do it for themselves. They cant encourage people to become the way of the truth. This world doesnt have a clue what god is. They can think whatever they can. Whatever they belive in, at the end, the way to live as god wanted is the way to leave everything natural._
> 
> Only the sikh wy of truth is vital.


 
Every religion and every faith that leads a human to Salvation is VITAL, if UNDERSTOOD AND FOLLOWED PROPERLY. This is the major draw back when we start thinking that I AM THE BEST, *the downfall starts right there*. Sikhi does not teach this. We are supposed to respect every human equally. If you explore history, even at Guru Ji’s times, nobody was ever told to change their religion. People were drawn to the faith because they were seeing SIKHS BEING GOOD INDIVIDUALS. AND NOW, WE SEE THEM on DATELINE USA as teenage sex predators, how can we convince even our own daughters to marry a Sikh.( http://www.usatoday.com/life/columnist/mediamix/2006-02-14-media-mix_x.htm) I was stunned to see something like that, I never thought that a Sikh can even think of doing such a thing. If people will be seeing us as such ON NATIONAL TV, how can we convince that our way of truth is Vital.


sUhI mhlw 1 Gru 2
<> siqgur pRswid ]
AMqir vsY n bwhir jwie ]
AMimRqu Coif kwhy ibKu Kwie ]1]
AYsw igAwnu jphu mn myry ]
hovhu cwkr swcy kyry ]1] rhwau ]
igAwnu iDAwnu sBu koeI rvY ]
bWDin bWiDAw sBu jgu BvY ]2]
syvw kry su cwkru hoie ]
jil Qil mhIAil riv rihAw soie ]3]
*hm nhI cMgy burw nhI koie ]*
pRxviq nwnku qwry soie ]4]1]2]

If only the sikh way of Truth is Vital, then I think Punjab should be a SWARG, as so many Sikhs (especially Amrit Dhari) are living on that land. IS IT SO? 

OUR FAITH IS BEING MISUNDERSTOOD BY OUR OWN PEOPLE, HOW CAN WE ATTRACT OTHERS. SOMETIMES IT IS SURPRISING TO HEAR FROM VERY WELL EDUCATED AMRITDHARI SIKHS THAT WE HAVE ALL TEN GURU JI'S BANI IN DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI. THEN THEY SAY IT IS WRITTEN IN DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI THAT A SIKH IS SUPPOSED TO WEAR PANJ KAKKAARS. THAT SHOWS THAT THEY HAVE NOT READ IT OR EVEN READ ABOUT IT AT ALL.



OUR MISSION AS INDIVIDUALS AND AS GROUPS SHOULD BE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT WE ARE, THEN FOLLOW THE FAITH AND CREATE EXAMPLES. HAVE PERSONALITIES LIKE THE SIKHS WERE AT GURUJI's TIME. YOU CAN ONLY LEAD THE WORLD BY EXAMPLE.


----------



## Anoop (Apr 30, 2006)

I understand, but its just that people need to learn the slow way. They cant just start reading the gurbani or appear as a sikh. Its about your inner self. The problem is, those who are sikhs persuade in a way that it is easy and do this and do that, but they should make it easy for people who want to start of without having to become a gurmukh. Then they will be able to pregress to a gurmukh. 

I belive in it so much, about being a sikh, and i understand that, we were all meant to have uncut hair etc, because it is the divine rule. When we meditate we listen to god. Its so simple yet, so hard to try for people.


----------



## simpy (May 2, 2006)

Anoop said:
			
		

> I understand, but its just that people need to learn the slow way. They cant just start reading the gurbani or appear as a sikh. Its about your inner self. The problem is, those who are sikhs persuade in a way that it is easy and do this and do that, but they should make it easy for people who want to start of without having to become a gurmukh. Then they will be able to pregress to a gurmukh.
> 
> I belive in it so much, about being a sikh, and i understand that, we were all meant to have uncut hair etc, because it is the divine rule. When we meditate we listen to god. Its so simple yet, so hard to try for people.


Respected AnoopJi,

You are so right, when we meditate we listen to God. Any body and everybody has this capacity irresepctive of their religion/faith/way of devotion.

All that  needed is complete surrender to God or Guru, unshakable faith in God or Guru, and unconditional love towards God or Guru. Other qualities follow in due course of time. 

The biggest problem  Sikh Religion  facing at this point of time, is the lack of real good examples. The kids in my family  always question me about the rehats as they see people who are showing off all the rehats but are performing such henious tasks in the society, which are questionable even for a good citizen what to talk about a gurmukh.


----------



## Satnam Singh Ahuja (May 14, 2006)

If the world does not have a clue what god is, we should make them realize that waht is god.I would say there is no religion as simple as sikhism where we do not need to fast, no need to follow complex rituals, no need to follow celebacy, no need to leave our family and go to forests 
no need to pray five times a day no need to punish our self by following corporal mortification or any need to punish our self physically.
if faith can be shattered easily it is not faith.
Faith comes from inside.
Why should we make any one our role models when we have dhan dhan guru granth sahib ji maharaj and the shabads
BANI GURU , GURU HAIN BANI
Another thing is that it is very important to follow the REHAT
Guru Gobind Singh Sahib Ji Maharaj has said clearly,
REHAT PYARI MUJH KO SIKH PYARA NAHIN.
If we didn't follow the REHAT HOW IS HE A SIKH
I apologise to any one i might have hurt with this ARTICLE

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA 
WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH


----------



## ninja999 (May 14, 2006)

can i ask why are u guys all sikhs for?


----------



## Archived_member2 (May 14, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear All!

I am a Sikh (learner) obeying HIS commands. Thanks! God made me like this.

**************

I heard once a person asking the Sun why he is shining. The Sun answered "So is God's Will. I may shave off my rays when God wants it and you will become unlightened then."


Balbir Singh


----------



## simpy (May 15, 2006)

Satnam Singh Ahuja said:
			
		

> If the world does not have a clue what god is, we should make them realize that waht is god.I would say there is no religion as simple as sikhism where we do not need to fast, no need to follow complex rituals, no need to follow celebacy, no need to leave our family and go to forests
> no need to pray five times a day no need to punish our self by following corporal mortification or any need to punish our self physically.
> if faith can be shattered easily it is not faith.
> Faith comes from inside.
> ...


 
Respected Satnaam Singh Ahuja Ji,

With due respect, role models are needed for any society/country/culture/relegion to stay strong and to be on a high pedestal. This is the way human nature is. We learn from others experiences. 

Unfortunately the meaning of Rehat has lost its real meaning and significance overtime. Lack of real good examples is making it even more difficult to enter the real Khalsa principles into the consciousness of our younger generations.

After Amrit Cchakna Ceremony every Sikh does not rise to the high level of Khalsa. Main reason for this is that the solemn rite of "transplanting the existing head with the head of Guru" is not being performed sincerely. It is happening neither on moral nor on spiritual level. Panj Pyaras themselves are not at an enough higher level to be able to assist the new ones, their morality and spirituality often turns out to be questionable.

In Guru Ji's time people were embracing the Sikh Faith because they were seeing Sikhs as the people of good priniciples. In the present day even the five kakkars are just worn by many as Guru's seal, no importance is given to actually aquiring the qualities they signify- Unshorn hair-Accepting God's creation as it is; Kachherah-symbol of chastity; Kirpan-emblem of courage; Kara-symbol of restraint and gentility; Kanga-significator of the cleanliness of spirit, mind and body. 

"REHAT PYARI MUJH KO SIKH PYARA NAHIN"

Rehat means a whole lot more than just wearing five Kakkars. Guru Sahib even says-
"RAHNI RAHE SOl SIKH MERA, OH SAHIB MAIN USKA CHERA" 

Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Gobind Singh Ji wanted us to be the inner warriors. 

"TAN MAN KAAT KAAT SUB ARPEE, VICH AGNI AAP JALAEE".SGGS 757

The point here is that we must become Sikhs not just by the outer appearance; but by head and heart as well; only then we will reach that point where we will be accepted by Guru Sahiban. Our deeds must show the high principles that our Guru Sahib wanted us to follow. Become good examples for our younger genrations, neighbours, cities and the nation we are living in.

"Jeh ho prem khilan ka chao sir dhar tali gali meri aao, ith marag pair dhareeje sir deeje khaan ne keeje"SGGS-1412

"pehlan maran kabul jivan ki chhad aas
hohu sabhna ki reinka to aao hamaare paas" SSGS_1102

Because only a worldly person fears death, who is wordly-the one whoose "I-ness" is at the peak. Guru Ji wanted us to be the dust of everybody's feet. 

Please forgive me if i hurt anybody's feelings.


----------



## Anoop (May 15, 2006)

I agree. There is neva anyone in this world who will be pure as the gurus, jesus, you name them. The gurus are the highly significant prototypes of god. They were god itself.

Maybe its because this world does not need pure people as the khalsa. Maybe, it matters in some areas. There are many levels of gods divine grace on people depending on their life. Gurmukhs for example, are more divine then others. God loves everyone, god is fearless, as long as we can act towards god in a way that god wants us to do, everything is ok. 

This world was meant to have a different meaning, a different approach. This life was to be spritual, and something we may not never know untill the end of our life. God is there, god is everywhere, this is one reality of god. 

So there are many reasons. And as for a sikh, the appearance was from god. The khalsa was from god, the telepathic communication between the gurus and god, was how everything was done. So there is a level of peoples grace with god. 

We must all love god with our hearts, and live life, the way god wants us to, even if no one has reached the path of the divine, god understands, and wants us to progress differently. 

God bless everyone, and all of us, and may we love god, our origin, almighty god!


----------

